# AS this weekend



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Went up Friday night to chase some chrome, fished the holes below some gravel and did quite well ! Only fished 2 hrs or so and was off the river with my limit.All fish were chrome, and all caught on waxies.. As for Saturday well it was as good as Friday with some CnR throughout the whole day.. The river was up a little from normal, but the boat traffic was a lot higher to say the least.

Headed up after work today for another round. 

Sorry don't like posting pics too many critics...

Good luck everyone..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice work on the fish! That makes for a very exciting two hours of life on Earth!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Post those damn pics bro! :lol:...my buddy said the Big A is holding up nicely, but West side wannabes are now back in droves. Those idiots need to learn the no wake..glad the DNR is helping them learn:evil:...


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice job on the chrome! I'm with jon, lets see the porn


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Post those damn pics bro! :lol:...my buddy said the Big A is holding up nicely, but West side wannabes are now back in droves. Those idiots need to learn the no wake..glad the DNR is helping them learn:evil:...


I can't agree more Jon i watched the Dnr bust that jackass in the sled that was running wide open up and down the river !! After the CO left i started clapping and then a few choice words were said  !!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## daddyzig (Feb 27, 2012)

12 lbs sunday morning


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

I wudda cut my line!


----------



## jaypluggin (Mar 18, 2010)

Were up right now. Buddy landed 3 small males b/t the dam and the meat hole wading. I know this question has been asked but........brought my 18.5 bass tracker where would tue best lanch be whirlpool ? For that length boat or should we just stick to wading. Dont worry I know the rules of the river plus I wouldnt want to damage my new prop.


----------



## jaypluggin (Mar 18, 2010)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chinookfreak (Nov 12, 2011)

So glad to hear "jet guy" was ticketed!!! He blew by us, and didn't even think twice. Later in the day he actually slowed down for the shore guys....While his wake from upriver was pushing to our knees. One for the good guys I guess. We called the RAP line on the guy, and kinda "dream" our call made the difference. 

Fishing was incredible on Thursday, with a big push. Friday was a so-so until around 3:00pm, and then it was on fire again!

Recycle the future/Catch and release.


----------



## daddyzig (Feb 27, 2012)

why would you of cut your line? It was a legit hook up on a size 14 hook with six pound main line and four pound leader. So he didint want to come out the hole with light line you cant buffalo a fish like that. Sorry that im not running braid or 10 pounds test might as well back the truck up and drop the wench in the river. Im open to suggestions next time let me know on the river not a forum with out your picture.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Was up yesterday and went 8 for 11 all again on waxies and the same holes below gravel , must have been a push of fish come up most fish were chrome mixed with a few darker fish. Seen lots of fish on the gravel , with higher numbers of snaggers! Watched a guy "catch" his limit and keep all three that were foul hooked !!! There sure are some real sportsman out there !!!! Wish they would shut that river down and leave the fish alone !!!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Now there's an idea.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> Was up yesterday and went 8 for 11 all again on waxies and the same holes below gravel , must have been a push of fish come up most fish were chrome mixed with a few darker fish. Seen lots of fish on the gravel , with higher numbers of snaggers! Watched a guy "catch" his limit and keep all three that were foul hooked !!! There sure are some real sportsman out there !!!! Wish they would shut that river down and leave the fish alone !!!!!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I LOVE running micro bags around gravel and smokin' biters right in front of the sweepers. I remember one year, a gravel goblin actually told me it was too late in the run for spawn, just because it was early May:lol:!

You guys are slightly killing me with the reports, as I haven't been on the Sandy since late March. That's okay though, as it's sounded like a zoo this spring! Might come up in a week and kill some walters...


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Daddyzig-

I just noticed this. One of my smart ass kids must have posted for me. Sometimes my home puter automaticaly logs me in. Sorry, those brats are spoiled rotten and think just because they catch a couple hundred steelhead a year each, that they are great.
Everything is laughing stock to them. One of my fishing buddies even refers to them as the yuk-yuk bros.

I'm not going to suggest to you how you should fish on or off the river. Fish however you enjoy it most.

Oh, here's a pic, so you will know me when you see me on the river. You may recognize me. This pic also proves that I don't always catch chromers, either.
 
And here's one of my kids.
 
Good luck on the river!


----------

